

Everything a Competent iOS 7 Developer Needs to Know [Graphic] - mikeyanderson
https://www.codefellows.org/blogs/everything-a-competent-ios-developer-needs-to-know

======
cpncrunch
You don't need to know git or cocoapods. In fact I had to just look up
cocoapods as I've never heard of it. It seems it uses Ruby, which explains why
I've never heard of it, as I don't use Ruby. I guess I'm incompetent (or
perhaps just not cool :)

~~~
gdubs
Git has become pretty synonymous with source control management, which is
definitely valuable for a mobile dev, and a first class citizen of Xcode now.
So, makes sense for it to be there.

Cocoapods is a great project -- basically makes it a _lot_ less painful to
deal with 3rd party libraries.

However, in general I think junior developers rely way too heavily on 3rd
party libraries.

~~~
cpncrunch
I'm not sure what you mean 'synonymous' \- svn has a higher user base
(according to the eclipse community survey).

~~~
gdubs
Wasn't saying one is better than the other, but I'm biased because I primarily
use git :)

Xcode supports both, though git is enabled by default.

------
gdubs
Really neat graphic.

I would have maybe brought design patterns higher up the tree and have the
Apple Frameworks underneath them.

Reason being that it's more important to know how to use/approach the
frameworks than it is to be completely versed in all of them. They often
follow the same delegation patterns, etc. Knowing how to approach the
documentation and look in the header files for help is -- to me -- primary to
the details of the frameworks themselves.

------
Nerdfest
The fact that you are developing "at the pleasure of the King" seems to be
missing. It's a good thing for Apple users to know as well.

------
phanster
Pretty neat to see a rouge map of iOS knowledge drawn up like this. Makes you
realize you know more than you think. It's interesting when you compare all of
this against someone who is first learning to develop for iOS (or anything
software related). You gain an appreciation for all the hurdles a newbie
coming to the field has that an experienced developer takes for granted.

~~~
mikeyanderson
We made it for our students and figured we could share it with the world.

------
arvin
The subscribe to mailing list is not working, I tried in both Firefox and
Chrome.

